# thinking about buying a kayak



## lovedr79 (Jun 25, 2018)

i am thinking about buying a kayak for fishing due to the fact that i have been without a boat for over a year now. i am not sure what to even look for..... other than i know i cant afford a hobie. i am looking in the low price range as i am not sure i will even like this manual paddling mess....... if you have or have had a kayak what did you like, wish you had on it and dislikes?

Thanks!


----------



## jethro (Jun 25, 2018)

If it's for fishing, I find a sit on top is going to fish better. And as light as possible. Unfortunately those two criteria together make for a usually expensive kayak.


----------



## Bateman (Jun 25, 2018)

I don't fish from one, but I do yak very often. The cheap part is what will require patience. Going to need to find a deal on a used setup.

A used Tracker and outboard would be cheaper than what I've seen. Not to mention needing a boat ramp depending on how much the thing weighs. My girlfriend's 10 foot Ascend is hardly a fishing yak, but it is a nice, comfortable, quality sit on kayak and it alone is 40lbs. Just some things to think about. 

Old Town is a quality kayak mfg. comparable to Hobie. Look on Craigslist and you might find some deals.


----------



## CedarRiverScooter (Jun 25, 2018)

If the seller will let you, go for a paddle test before shaking hands.

Some of them track straighter than others. I personally like Necky.


----------



## KMixson (Jun 25, 2018)

Get some experience in different kayaks if at all possible. I did what you are talking about doing when I was young with a canoe and had a hard time getting used to it enough to fish out of it. I was 15 or 16 and bought a 12' canoe from Sears for $200 thinking it would be a piece of cake. Boy, was I wrong. It is very unstable compared to other canoes I have been in since. I had to take out the seats in it because you could not sit in them without turning it over. Over the years I have gotten very good at keeping the right side up but you have to respect it. I can fish out of it with no problem now, even for very large catfish(50+ pounds).


----------



## lovedr79 (Jun 25, 2018)

Bateman said:


> I don't fish from one, but I do yak very often. The cheap part is what will require patience. Going to need to find a deal on a used setup.
> 
> A used Tracker and outboard would be cheaper than what I've seen. Not to mention needing a boat ramp depending on how much the thing weighs. My girlfriend's 10 foot Ascend is hardly a fishing yak, but it is a nice, comfortable, quality sit on kayak and it alone is 40lbs. Just some things to think about.
> 
> Old Town is a quality kayak mfg. comparable to Hobie. Look on Craigslist and you might find some deals.




yeah, when i bought the tracker i had i looked at the Hobie's, then i saw the price....... so i bought the tracker instead. the shenandoah close to where i live now is not conducive to power boats. further north you can run an outboard.


----------



## Bateman (Jun 25, 2018)

I can understand that. I love my boat, but I got wayyyyyyy more miles in my kayak. It's been used in white water, flat water, the big river, summer and winter, at the beach and sometimes has a dog on it. I couldn't trade my little walmart yak (gift for rebuilding my bud's jet ski engine) for anything. Me and my friends pretty much go weekly. I don't think you will go wrong. Just try to get as much hands on as you can so that you come out with what you want on the other side.


----------



## DaleH (Jun 25, 2018)

Fishing yaks - My opinion, definitely a Sit On Top (SOT) type.

If fishing protected waters, I'd get a 10' minimum. I just bought a Pelican Strike SOT for $200, 1/2-price, and the former owner has it all rigged for fishing. It is reasonably lightweight (< 60-pounds) and car tops easily. 

Rigging - Skies the limit, but online searches will help you!


----------



## Caleb7mm (Jul 14, 2018)

I run a 12’ tarpon 120 that I rigged for fishing. If I had to do it over I would probably get a 10’ to save some weight. 

My .02


----------



## DaleH (Jul 14, 2018)

Caleb7mm said:


> I run a 12’ tarpon 120 that I rigged for fishing. If I had to do it over I would probably get a 10’ to save some weight.


I use a 10’ in freshwater and a minimum of 12’ in saltwater, just in of waves/chop.


----------



## lovedr79 (Jul 14, 2018)

I want a 10'. Will be used in rivers and lakes. I have been reading reviews, asking people who yak fish what they do and dont like. Been reading up on yak fishing. Will probably end up waiting til end of summer to buy one, unless I find a deal on craigslist or Facebook marketplace


----------



## Jim (Jul 15, 2018)

Get one with a good seat, seriously save and spend a little more for one with a good comfortable seat. Your back and legs will thank you!


----------



## Billinthedesert (Jul 15, 2018)

lovedr79, I have had three fishing kayaks. I started out with an Ocean Kayak Trident sit-on-top. It was a good kayak for teaching stability skills, it was fairly easy to handle, and it tracked and glided very nicely. I then went to a Santa Cruz Raptor SOT. This was a very stable fishing platform and an unusual design out of California. It was however, pretty bulky to manhandle. My last yak was a Hobie Outback. I had high hopes for this boat because of the Mirage Drive and the superior seat. I have had two lower back surgeries and a truly comfortable and supportive seat had become a critical factor. It was not to be, because that Hobie was just so bloody heavy, especially when you put a little gear on it/in it.
I am yakless right now, but if I get another, I am looking hard at the new Pelican Catch 100, a 10-foot boat with lots of stability and a very good seating system. It is relatively lightweight, and retails for $650. Good luck. It is just a hoot to catch fish from these little boats.
And by the way, if you need a bed extender for your truck to handle your kayak, this one works great.

https://www.austinkayak.com/products/15163/Boonedox-T-Bone-Bed-Extender.html


----------



## handyandy (Jul 16, 2018)

I have a nucanoe frontier and an original nucanoe both are great overall and very versatile, I probably don't use them as much as I should. When I went to a jet on my boat that reduced the usage a lot cause places that use to be impossible on rivers to get to with a prop, and could only get to if I had a whole day to make a float trip in the yak, I now can get to in minutes for quick evening fishing outings, or a quick morning. With that said I still love they yaks for some small rivers/streams that really aren't feasible in the boat even with the jet, and for lakes with electric motor restriction, no wake lakes. My only complaint on the nucanoe any of them is the weight. They aren't super heavy, but with a good seat in it, fishing gear cooler, it gets heavy. But same can be said for any craft really. I think bare hull the frontier is around 65lbs it's not horrible, it's super stable, I can throw my cast net out of it easily, paddles well, can be set up for two easily or one person, has enough room for over night float trips, can handle a little motor I have an old johnson 2hp for it and transom motor bracket I made zips along with the motor. The down sides to the nucanoes price, kind of heavy, and it paddles well but not as fast as a smaller narrower yak. But a smaller narrower craft wouldn't be as stable. 

I couldn't bring myself to pay the price for one new I bought both of mine used and got good deals on them. If the nucanoe appeals to you get on the nucanoe forum and keeps yours eyes peeled on the buy/sell/trade section on there. That catch 100 looks like a great little yak for the money I have to admit. If I buy another paddle craft it won't be another yak it would be a higher end light weight canoe in the 13-14ft range that I could paddle solo like a yak. But the real light canoes aren't cheap, and I'm a cheap arse, so don't know that I will have one anytime soon.


----------



## Riverdog (Aug 6, 2018)

I think you would be happy with either of these

https://www.academy.com/shop/pdp/magellan-outdoors-origin-12-ft-sit-on-top-angler-kayak#repChildCatid=5098525

https://www.academy.com/shop/pdp/magellan-outdoors-origin-10-ft-sit-on-top-angler-kayak#repChildCatid=5098527

I have a 6 year old Perception Pescador 120. It's exactly the same as the new magellan. Not sure why they rebadged it. Great all around kayak and can handle abuse. And you can't beat the price to quality on it. The 12 footer has an oval front hatch that lets you store full size rods in.
My son has a wilderness tarpon 10, seems like it sits a little high. His friend has a perception 10 (the now magellan style) and it's a great simple kayak.
FYI the older perception/new magellan are old wildernes system hulls.

I'm in the red kayak
https://youtube.com/watch?v=mTOwUKnveRw


----------



## lovedr79 (Aug 12, 2018)

Thanks


----------



## richg99 (Aug 12, 2018)

I've owned five of them. Loved them all. SOT for fishing. 

Wide and slow for stability. Long and skinny for speed. 

Watch your weight ratings. 
300 lb yak is good for 200 lbs, but not for 250 lbs, IMHO.

Used yaks come with paddles; rod holders; anchor trolleys, etc. New ones need all of those things.

How you are going to transport it and store it will often determine weight, length, etc.

Have fun. Kayak fishing is a blast. Nothing like a sleigh ride from a big fish.
rich


----------



## lovedr79 (Aug 12, 2018)

thanks. i am leaning towards a used one at the end of the summer that is rigged somewhat and half the price. i did get to play on a paddle board. this week. i dont see how pepole fish off of them. my 7 year old daughter took right off on it thjough


----------



## handyandy (Aug 13, 2018)

you won't regret having one worth while, the pescador 12 kayak is a good one for the money. I about bought one before finding my nucanoe used.


----------



## Bottom (Aug 13, 2018)

I catfish the Ohio river from a sea ghost 110. It has a transducer hole and guard built into the bottom. It’s pretty stable, comes with everything you need besides a PFD.


----------



## Billinthedesert (Aug 27, 2018)

Mercy sakes that's a big cat! Well done! 8)


----------



## LDUBS (Aug 29, 2018)

Holy cow! [looked at the rest of my post. Thought it sounded dumb. Deleted. haha] :LOL2:


----------



## WV1951 (Jan 7, 2019)

Billinthedesert said:


> I am yakless right now, but if I get another, I am looking hard at the new Pelican Catch 100, a 10-foot boat with lots of stability and a very good seating system. It is relatively lightweight, and retails for $650. Good luck. It is just a hoot to catch fish from these little boats.


Sorry to revive an old thread.
Did you ever pull the string on the Catch 100?


----------



## lovedr79 (Jan 9, 2019)

i have not bought one yet.


----------



## WV1951 (Jan 16, 2019)

Unless something changes, I am 99.8 percent sure I will be picking one up this spring.


----------



## richg99 (Jan 16, 2019)

If you have open water or access to a swimming pool...so you can give a yak a try...

......this is the very best time to be looking at last year's new yaks; demos; and OPBs (Other people's boats). New models are coming out daily. Rental places are replacing their rental yaks; some guys "need" to buy the newest and are selling their present yaks 

If you can't give a yak a float trip, it is always "iffy" to buy one that you haven't tried, IMHO. I've owned a number of them but will want to sea-trial any future boats/yaks. That doesn't mean that I wouldn't buy one without a trial, but I think I know my criteria better than a rank newbie.


----------



## WV1951 (Jan 16, 2019)

Thanks for the tip. Have been in a Prescador pro 10 and what I am considering is 2" wider and even flatter. Stability over speed. I do very small water. It was new in 2018, so nothing used. I'm not breaking the bank, anyway.


----------



## richg99 (Jan 16, 2019)

It always amazes me how often advice is given on picking a yak, without any knowledge or consideration of the size; weight; balance; or flexibility of the potential kayaker. 

All of those things come into play.


----------



## WV1951 (Jan 16, 2019)

What's as amazing is the many forums I have read that goes something like this "I am 6'6" and weigh 280 lb. Do you think a 10' kayak will work?" or
I am 6'2" and come in at 285 lb. Do you think I can stand in a 12' brand x kayak?"


----------



## bcritch (Feb 11, 2019)

Great info! Thanks guys. I sold my Tin back in the fall and I'm in the Market for a new Kayak. I thought I was stuck paying $3K for a Hobie. Now I'm just researching a clean way to install a Fish Finder without a lot of clutter.


----------



## Jim (Feb 11, 2019)

bcritch said:


> Great info! Thanks guys. I sold my Tin back in the fall and I'm in the Market for a new Kayak. I thought I was stuck paying $3K for a Hobie. Now I'm just researching a clean way to install a Fish Finder without a lot of clutter.



Lord have mercy! You're back! :beer: Hope all is well bud!


----------



## WV1951 (Feb 11, 2019)

bcritch said:


> Great info! Thanks guys. I sold my Tin back in the fall and I'm in the Market for a new Kayak. I thought I was stuck paying $3K for a Hobie. Now I'm just researching a clean way to install a Fish Finder without a lot of clutter.



Don't get caught up in the Hobie frenzy without doing a lot of research. They are great boats, but the alternatives are multiplying. There is hours of reading on various forums, and you will find most brands have an owner facebook page. Great info there as well. There are several yaks that have a built in spot for a transducer, and those that don't is not a difficult work around. Used ones are starting to pop up as owners are upgrading with spring close.


----------



## bcritch (Feb 11, 2019)

Jim said:


> bcritch said:
> 
> 
> > Great info! Thanks guys. I sold my Tin back in the fall and I'm in the Market for a new Kayak. I thought I was stuck paying $3K for a Hobie. Now I'm just researching a clean way to install a Fish Finder without a lot of clutter.
> ...



:LOL2: I sneak on as a guest once in a while but I'll start contributing again. All is well and I hope the same for you! :beer


----------



## bcritch (Feb 11, 2019)

WV1951 said:


> bcritch said:
> 
> 
> > Great info! Thanks guys. I sold my Tin back in the fall and I'm in the Market for a new Kayak. I thought I was stuck paying $3K for a Hobie. Now I'm just researching a clean way to install a Fish Finder without a lot of clutter.
> ...



I've been looking around a lot and reading up on everything. I like that a few guys on here recommended their Yaks as an alternative to the Hobies. I'm researching the In Hull vs. Thru Hull transducers now. I definitely want an In Hull Transducer.


----------



## Jim (Feb 11, 2019)

You guys need to stop this talk of Kayaks. This is a Tin site. 

I have been looking at a Kayak myself. :LOL2: I have a cheapie $200 dollar one, but I need a nicer, more comfortable one.


----------



## WV1951 (Feb 11, 2019)

I would think we would welcome the chance for more contributors. Maybe have a separate section for kayak discussions. BBC has a numbe rof discussions on yaks. I have seen many hunting forums with fishing discussion threads and visa versa.
Kayak fishing is a growing industry by leaps and bounds. I'll keep my tinnie, but hoping to supplement it with a yak.


----------



## richg99 (Feb 11, 2019)

Just an observation about the Hobies versus other types of pedal yaks....( I own neither)...

since a lot of my saltwater flats fishing would be in ultra shallow, 3 to 5-inch water, the Hobie propulsion fins seem to be the ONLY ones that can fold flat. The other propeller style pedal yaks appear to have to be pulled up and out of the way when in extremely shallow water. I certainly haven't looked at all of them, so I may be incorrect.

There are a couple of comparisons of the major 3 or 4 pedal yaks on Youtube.

Incidentally, there is a new yak/boat... named the JONNY... It hasn't been seen in real life yet, but they are advertising on Facebook. According to the little that I have found...it is made of kayak plastic (good); it is priced around $700/$800 barebones; it will support 400 lbs ..which is the minimum that a 250 lb guy ought to look for IMHO; it will handle paddles; trolling motor and or even a 2.5 h.p. outboard.

The guys at ACK (Austin Canoe & Kayak) say they will carry it when it is available.

I will certainly look at it and will try to get a trial ride when I can.


----------



## Weldorthemagnificent (Feb 11, 2019)

We got into kayaking. After renting a few big names like me and current designs, and a couple others, I paddled a winner strider that belonged to a friend. The strider is a 10' boat but it tracks way better than its length would indicate. As a purely recreational boat it's a little heavier than the more sport oriented brands. As a fishing yak, it's pretty good, sit in design and comes with adjustable rod holders very stable and an excellent seat. Next model up, the strider xl boasts 12' and an upgraded seat that looks like a lawn chair. We chose the 10' ones because we can slide them in our camper. Winners are Chinese imports. But at half the price or less than other brands and with a 5 year hull warranty I felt it was a good deal for entry level kayaking. Way better than a pelican. Hull feels solid and you don't mind dragging it over rocks. Just my two cents, they are worth a look. They also make sit on tops if that is your preference. 

Sent from my CLT-L04 using Tapatalk


----------



## richg99 (Feb 11, 2019)

My largest problem with Sit-In yaks is getting in and out.

Also, my elbows get in the way. 

There is a reason that most kayak fishing shows are showing sit on top SOT yaks.


----------



## Weldorthemagnificent (Feb 12, 2019)

Agreed on getting in and out. Mine are stored away but this is the same model. It's pretty easy to get in and out. I'm in Canada and early season water is cold So I appreciate the drier ride.






Sent from my CLT-L04 using Tapatalk


----------



## richg99 (Feb 12, 2019)

Yea. 

If I were in Canada's chilly water for most of the boating season, I might trade for a SINK instead of a SOT, too. Ha Ha 

regards,


----------



## Jim (Feb 12, 2019)

WV1951 said:


> I would think we would welcome the chance for more contributors.



I always welcome this :beer:


----------



## WV1951 (Feb 12, 2019)

Jim said:


> You guys need to stop this talk of Kayaks. This is a Tin site.





Jim said:


> WV1951 said:
> 
> 
> > I would think we would welcome the chance for more contributors.
> ...




:?: :?:


----------



## Jim (Feb 12, 2019)

That was a joke. :lol:


----------



## RiverBottomOutdoors (Feb 12, 2019)

I have a Nucanoe Frontier 12. I bought it 3 years ago and over that time it evolved into my primary fishing boat. I love it.


----------



## richg99 (Feb 12, 2019)

One cannot have too many boats, of any construction. Anyhow, that's what I told my wife.


----------



## WV1951 (Feb 12, 2019)

Jim said:


> That was a joke. :lol:


Cool. I was hoping that was your intention.


----------



## WV1951 (Feb 12, 2019)

richg99 said:


> One cannot have too many boats, of any construction. Anyhow, that's what I told my wife.


Just remember Rich99, when you are gone and the wife goes to sell everything, they will be sold for what you said you paid, as opposed to what you really paid.


----------



## richg99 (Feb 12, 2019)

She never asked, so there will be no "issues".
Ha ha


----------



## lovedr79 (Feb 13, 2019)

WV1951 said:


> richg99 said:
> 
> 
> > One cannot have too many boats, of any construction. Anyhow, that's what I told my wife.
> ...



yeah, my ex-wife would have been able to have a super sale based off what i told her i paid for things.


----------



## WV1951 (Mar 18, 2019)

Well, ended up with the Pelican Catch 100. Well thought out. Love the open cockpit. Currently making a low budget cart for it. Made supports to sit on and mount against garage wall. Makes storage a breeze. Weather isn't cooperating to get it out.


----------



## richg99 (Mar 18, 2019)

Looks good. It seems that Pelican has come a long way in their kayak offerings. My only issue with that particular one would be that I need MORE weight limit! 350 lbs. 

I weigh in at 252 lbs. Its been my experience with prior yaks that a 400 lb or more would be best for my big butt. Assuming you are not my size, go for it, and please report back how she works for you.


----------



## WV1951 (Mar 18, 2019)

Well, Rich99, not braggin' or complainin', but you got me by a 100 lbs., so I think it will do great. Not much gear, either. The flat(ter) hull should make it ride high as well. I think my 67 year old body and balance will be fine. I will report back.


----------



## richg99 (Mar 18, 2019)

Ha Ha...Let's see, a dozen years ago, when I was 67, I weighed....oh, shucks, let's not talk about that... either.

I have lost 17 lbs over the last month on a variant of the Keto diet. So, If I can wait 6 more months, and lose 17lbs each month, I could buy a lighter yak, too.

Truthfully, though, a lot of guys, who weigh lots more than you, buy yaks that are nowhere near buoyant enough for safe fishing. A hundred-pound spread should be enough, but I think the manufacturers stretch the safe-weight ratings some. 

I expect to hear good things from you and about your new yak!

rich


----------



## bcritch (Mar 29, 2019)

Bottom said:


> I catfish the Ohio river from a sea ghost 110. It has a transducer hole and guard built into the bottom. It’s pretty stable, comes with everything you need besides a PFD.



I just ordered the Sea Ghost 110 due to your recommendation and then my additional research on this model. It has excellent reviews. Thank you


----------



## bcritch (Mar 29, 2019)

WV1951 said:


> Well, ended up with the Pelican Catch 100. Well thought out. Love the open cockpit. Currently making a low budget cart for it. Made supports to sit on and mount against garage wall. Makes storage a breeze. Weather isn't cooperating to get it out.


Looks a like nice Yak. Congrats on the purchase


----------



## WV1951 (Mar 29, 2019)

Well, have had it out one time. No problem whatsoever with stability. Will have to practice paddling, but for the water I will have it on, will not be a problem. I purchased a short 3-4' paddle to aid in maneuvering, and ended up pretty much using it exclusively.


----------



## paper (Mar 2, 2020)

I'm digging this one out of the basement.. 

I have a Pelican tandem that I've had for years, but it's a sit in and has always been hard on my back. 
Last week I splurged and picked up a 2015 Hobie 12" Pro Angler that's never been in the water. The guy bought it with good intentions and it was put in the basement and has never seen the light of day. He got tired of looking at it, and I picked it up for a bit over $2K. Not bad, considering it sold new for $3750. It came with the wheels, and several extras he bought the day he picked it up. Part of me would like to have the newer 180 drive so I can back up without a paddle, but I'm not going to to complain. 

My wife and I bought a place just north of Venice, LA and I'm looking forward to getting after redfish and speckled trout with it.


----------



## richg99 (Mar 2, 2020)

You stole it. Nice purchase. I'm sure you will enjoy it. 

Nothing like catching a big red and have it tow you around for a while.


----------



## Kismet (Mar 2, 2020)

paper said:


> I'm digging this one out of the basement..
> 
> I have a Pelican tandem that I've had for years, but it's a sit in and has always been hard on my back.
> Last week I splurged and picked up a 2015 Hobie 12" Pro Angler that's never been in the water. The guy bought it with good intentions and it was put in the basement and has never seen the light of day. He got tired of looking at it, and I picked it up for a bit over $2K. Not bad, considering it sold new for $3750. It came with the wheels, and several extras he bought the day he picked it up. Part of me would like to have the newer 180 drive so I can back up without a paddle, but I'm not going to to complain.
> ...



You and your spouse playing "connect-a-dot" with houses...stretching from Canada to the Gulf Coast? Sheez.

Nice to see you posting.


----------



## paper (Mar 2, 2020)

:lol: 
Yep, and both are less than 1/4 mile from the Mississippi. :wink:


----------



## paper (Apr 28, 2020)

Furloughed from work, I've HAD to go fishing  and so far I'm batting .000. 
I sold a Eotech sight that I hadn't used in years and turned that into a Lowrance Hook5 with side scan and GPS, so now my fish locator on my kayak is better than the one on my boat. :lol: 
The Mississippi has dropped a couple feet this week, so the fishing has been pretty bad (by my findings, and everyone I've talked to). 

Anyway, the kayak moves along at a good clip. I've seen a touch over 5mph on the GPS, but that's not sustainable for very long (HUFF HUFF HUFF), but a nice easy stepping on the pedals keeps 3mph pretty easy to keep up.


----------



## richg99 (Apr 28, 2020)

Are you trolling between fishing spots? I always used some sort of a topwater or wake bait. Anything that dove got caught in weeds. 

It was amazing how many hits I had just moving from one place to another.


----------



## paper (Apr 28, 2020)

Actually I hadn't. I've mostly just been after panfish but that's an excellent idea!!

I'll give it a try!!! Thank you!!


----------



## beetlespin (Apr 30, 2020)

Flat water = Sit it
Ocean = SOT

I have sit in's and I love them. 

One's a Pungo and the other's a Wilderness System Native 14. The Pungo is fast and sleek the Native is like a tug boat.


----------



## richg99 (Apr 30, 2020)

Fishing...SOT


----------



## WV1951 (Apr 30, 2020)

^^^^^^^^^ What he said.


----------



## Jim (Apr 30, 2020)

I agree with a sit on top kayak. 

We made the mistake of buying $150 cheapies and they are horrible.


----------



## richg99 (Apr 30, 2020)

Unfortunately, so very many people buy kayaks with no real understanding of their...and the yaks...limitations. 

When I was active on a couple of yak sites, nearly every week somebody would ask "what is a good kayak". The answers would come flowing out...with nary a mention or question about the user's weight; age; flexibility; usage, etc. 

I guarantee that the yak that properly fit me.... OLD; Non-Flexible; heavy, Tall, Salt-Water flats fisherman...etc. would be the wrong yak for a 5 foot 8 inch, 30 something who wanted to go whitewater drifting down rivers.

The so-called "weight limits" on yaks are generally well over-stated. A "250 lb. yak" often fits a 125 lb guy and his gear ok. It often DOESN'T fit a 225 lb guy who just read the label. 

Try it before you buy it.... is still the best advice anyone can give, IMHO.


----------



## lovedr79 (May 12, 2020)

i still haven't bought one yet.......


----------



## richg99 (May 12, 2020)

You may find some good deals on used ones, what with people out of work. I'd look at Facebook Marketplace and see what pops up.


----------

